

Can we replace IQ/GPA with Curiosity? - cloudout

Higher curiosity seems to imply broader interests and broader interests seem to imply broader imagination..<p>"Imagination is more important than knowledge"
- Albert E.
======
cloudout
There would be no way to quantify it....it would be qualitative questions I
guess...e.g "Most interesting books you've read" or "what different projects
are you working on"

------
xijuan
The thing is that how do you measures curiosity...

